# Water report for Bromley area (Thames Water)



## a1Matt (1 Sep 2008)

Here is the water report for my area. I live in Bromley, Kent\London borders:

http://www.djrollin.co.uk//fish/ukaps/WaterReport/

One file is the report and the other an explanation.

Any comments on the report are most welcome, I know there are a few people from Bromley on the forum so I hope this is if some interest to them all.  I expect it may cover a wider area as well, I don't know.  I also expect most of Thames water in London will be of a similar composition.

It took Thames Water 3 months to reply to my request for this report so I am not going to bother asking them any questions about it thats for sure!

Here goes for my observations\questions... 

Is there chlorine or chloramine in my water?  I can see 'Chloride as Cl, 63ppm average' which I interpret as 'yes there is but we're not bothering to tell you which one'

Are there any nasties that would prohibit keeping delicate shrimp? I have 'tested the water' (ha ha, love the pun! even if I do say so myself) with Amanos for a few months with no problems. Most of the metals look to be in micrograms so I am guessing these are low enough to ignore.

I dose EI, with macros straight after water change. Considering I have an average of 30ppm Nitrates in my tap (free ferts, lovely   ) I might switch it so that I dose trace on the WC day and macros the day after.  I am not at all worried about this though as I have been doing fine with my dosing for 2 years so far  

Anyone else care to comment...


----------



## ceg4048 (1 Sep 2008)

Hi Matt,
           JamesC can probably answer more accurately but Chloride and Chlorine, although fundamentally the same atom (Cl) are vastly different based on the number of electrons each contains. Chloride is an ion with an extra electron so it is written as Cl-. So if I dissolve some table salt, or, Sodium Chloride (NaCl) in water this dissolves into Na+ and Cl- ions. So this gives you Chlorides in the water which is not that a big of deal. Chlorination however is typically done with what we know bleach, which is a solution of Sodium Hypochlorite (NaClO) which is a different story altogether. This dissolves as Na+ and OCl-. The OCl- can combine with Hydrogen to form hyprochlorous acid (HOCl). It is this OCl- that does the damage. Chlorine gas, which is extremely toxic is referred to as Cl2. Lucazade and Gatorade have tons of Chlorides in them because they are basically a solution of sugars and salts.

So while having Chlorides in the water could indicate that there are some residuals from chlorination, Chloride in and of itself is not the toxic agent we are worried about. Chlorine, Chloramine and Hypochlorites are what to look for as disinfectants. If you check the Lincolnshire water report for example, Lincolnshire Water Report 2008 you'll see where they specifically mention Chloramine reported as equivalent concentration of Cl2.

This is not to say that Bromley haven't screwed things up completely in their report, and I could be off the mark, but just that typically, Chlorides represent the level of electrolytes, or salts dissolved in the water which undoubtedly contributes to the high Conductivity value seen two rows above. If you look 6 rows above the Chloride row you'll see something called "Residual Disinfectant" and that is most likely to be Chloramine or Chlorine because that's what it is used for. The value appears to be 3 times lower than the disinfectant found in the Lincolnshire report. Who knows why they don't specify what the disinfectant components are? It's probably worth asking them even if it takes 3 months to get a response...  

Cheers,


----------



## a1Matt (1 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the detailed reply Clive, it is appreciated  

I am going to take your advice and ask them.  (I'll wait and see if this thread throws up any further comments before doing so.)


----------



## JamesC (1 Sep 2008)

Doesn't tell you much really as far as we are concerned. Pretty much the same as mine. This area uses chloramine, but have forgotten where I found that out. Tell tell signs are the levels of ammonia which results from the breakdown of chloromine in the pipes. As Clive said chloride and chlorine are two very different things.

Your shrimp should be fine I should think. Others keep them no probs in the London area. 

James


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Sep 2008)

Is not Sodium Chloride also used as a weedkiller though?  Thus making it a nasty in our tanks.  Probs not a high enough concentration I suppose

AC


----------



## JamesC (1 Sep 2008)

That would be sodium chlorate.

Too much chloride is bad for plants but the amounts in the tap are fine normally. 

James


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Sep 2008)

no wonder my weeds dont die. lol


----------



## a1Matt (2 Sep 2008)

JamesC said:
			
		

> Doesn't tell you much really as far as we are concerned. Pretty much the same as mine. This area uses chloramine, but have forgotten where I found that out. Tell tell signs are the levels of ammonia which results from the breakdown of chloromine in the pipes. As Clive said chloride and chlorine are two very different things.
> 
> Your shrimp should be fine I should think. Others keep them no probs in the London area.
> 
> James



Thanks James,  Its handy that not only are you an expert on water composition, but that you are also only 5 miles or so down the road from me and have the same water composition 

Thanks again


----------

